# Optoma HD20 dead



## CSP (Aug 20, 2012)

I have an Optoma HD20 that has minimal hours but i don’t know exactly. Anyway, it will not turn on or show any signs of life. It has power, the plug isn’t loose, all the basic stuff checks fine. My question is, when the lamp goes out, is this how it acts? I guess I expected that then fan would come on or something. But it’s just dead.
Thanks for any advice 
Chris


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

If it's not the bulb then it's most likely the power supply.


----------



## CSP (Aug 20, 2012)

How would I test the power supply?


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't have experience with Optoma projectors but usually if it is a bad lamp, there will be other led lamps on the projector that will come on showing that you have power to the projector and one of the indicators will signify a bad lamp. If you plug it in and your sure the plug is working but the projector shows no sign of life when you turn it on, then I would have to agree with 73shark, probably a bad power supply. I just checked the price of used HD20's on ebay and they start at $200 so unless you like to tinker and have a good cheap source for a power supply, just buying another used one may be your best option. I have owned Panasonic PT-AE900u, PT-AE4000U, and current own BenQ W1070 and Epson 5030UB. The Epson 5030UB is a great 1080P projector if you can control ambient lighting.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

If you don't know how to diagnose a power supply problem already, nobody is going to be able to explain how to do it in a forum post. You need an anti-static electrical workstation and you'll be removing the covers of the projector and going inside. If you do find a power supply problem, how do you expect to repair it? Can you remove surface-mount components from a circuit board without damaging the circuit board? (if you say you can, I'm going to call foul because I've been working on electronic devices of all types for 60 years, I I don't own the proper tools to remove or install multi-pin surface mount chips from circuit boards)... they have to be held in place while you solder 24 to 128 tiny leads that are less than 1mm apart without any short circuits. And your power supply is likely a digital/switching power supply these days making it much more tricky to determine what specific device has failed.


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know if Da Wiz response was aimed at me or CSP who origionally posted this problem but I totally agree with you Da Wiz, repairing a power supply is nearly impossible. Even replacing one is a colossal pain. That is why I suggested just replacing the projector unless you have access to a cheap replacement power supply and like to tinker. To me, it's just not worth the time and effort to try to fix unless you want the experinence of taking a projector apart to see how it works.


----------



## CSP (Aug 20, 2012)

As you suspected I had no idea, how hard it would be to fix a power supply. I went ahead and replaced the whole projector. Thanks for the input.


----------



## veintiunico (Sep 8, 2016)

CSP said:


> I have an Optoma HD20 that has minimal hours but i don’t know exactly. Anyway, it will not turn on or show any signs of life. It has power, the plug isn’t loose, all the basic stuff checks fine. My question is, when the lamp goes out, is this how it acts? I guess I expected that then fan would come on or something. But it’s just dead.
> Thanks for any advice
> Chris


blown fuse ??


----------

